

Gkv – Git as a key:value store. A toy gem - rhgraysonii
https://github.com/ybur-yug/gkv

======
rhgraysonii
Author here. Obviously this is purely an experiment/toy. But it was quite fun
digging into the guts of git to use it this way in a light fashion. Happy to
answer questions and/or take feedback.

